# BMW 403m Gloss Black Wheels with Runflats tires for Sale 19”



## BAD335xi (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey guys,
I’m selling a set of 4 oem 403m style with Runflats tires. The wheels have been powder coated and are in good condition. The wheels are in Houston, but I don’t mind shipping if there is someone interested. Looking for 1900 + shipping if there’s someone interested. The tires have a lot of thread life around 70% or more.

Will post pictures soon.


----------



## BAD335xi (Jun 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, are these wheels still available?
I am looking only for 2, would you be willing to sell only 2 if these are available?


----------

